# Australian Sen. Inquiry: The involuntary or coerced sterilisation of people with disabilities in Aust.



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

This is an issue I haven't studied in detail, but I thought might be of interest to some of the MDC readership.

For those who might be interested in making a submission, please read the "Terms of Reference" and "Getting involved in Committee inquiries" section in full.

http://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Committees/Senate_Committees?url=clac_ctte/involuntary_sterilisation/index.htm


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

Final week for lodging submissions.


----------



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

The Committee has now published it's reports:

First Report: Involuntary or coerced sterilisation of people with disabilities in Australia
Second Report: Involuntary or coerced sterilisation of intersex people in Australia


----------

